# New Scolopendra Species(Pics)



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've been into T's for a while now and decided to have a whack at some pedes..

Always been fascinated by them, I saw this in a local shop and luckily I got bought it as a present  :flrt:

Enjoy, btw it was sold as a "Giant Centipede" and they didn't know the scientific name so if anyone could help me Id it that would be ace..


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Yellow Leg"


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Yellow Leg"


You sure about that? it was mean't to be a Scolopendra species of some kind.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

the front scale like thing does not overlap there head, so not Scolopendra i think?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Im sure Its a Ethmostigmus trigonopodus , They do look very similar to Scolopendra morsitans , As I bought one as Scolopendra morsitans and I got It ID by Peter Bourbon , and It was A Ethmostigmus trigonopodus , I own 5 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Yellow Leg"


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Im sure Its a Ethmostigmus trigonopodus , They do look very similar to Scolopendra morsitans , As I bought one as Scolopendra morsitans and I got It ID by Peter Bourbon , and It was A Ethmostigmus trigonopodus , I own 5 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Yellow Leg"


 
Ok awesome thanks, how much are these going for atm then..

How much did you get yours for ? just out of curiousity.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

There Not very expensive , They come in diffirent colors , 

I got Most of myn for £6.00 I would pay £15.00 tops . 

Depending on the size .


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah ok it was shop bought this one for £20 with a huge tub etc included, also I didn't buy it so I got it for £0  :lol2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Heres one of my Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Yellow Leg" 

There A good starter Centipede as There not to agressive ,


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Aye I think your right mate, cheers..

This one is mental lol tbh, quite quick and pretty nasty imo..

Stunning pedes imo though, I'm looking for more pedes already now lol.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

My female Scolopendra Subspinipes Dehanni Is looking pregnante If she lays Il get in tuch .

Get to a Nice size , have a look at my care sheet .

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/inve...dra-subspinipes-species-care.html#post4059047


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> My female Scolopendra Subspinipes Dehanni Is looking pregnante If she lays Il get in tuch .


 
Nice one, I'd prob have 4 or 5 pedelings off ya if you sell for a fair price mate


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Have a look at my care sheet mate , 

It tells you the baceics .

Also have a look at my albums its got some pics of a few of my centipedes .


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

have fun with it , they are amazing animals , i sell the subspinipes subspinipes and mutils ( good starters ) and can get them in of a friend if you are interested . ps what are you keeping it in ?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

reptismail said:


> have fun with it , they are amazing animals , i sell the subspinipes subspinipes and mutils ( good starters ) and can get them in of a friend if you are interested . ps what are you keeping it in ?


Cheers, how much and do you have any for sale atm mate?

I'm keep it atm in a large, real hard plastic tub that came with the pede and thats been put into another plastic tub incase it gets out.

Theres a baby in the house so I'm trying to make it as secure as possible..


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Glass Tanks Are best . : )


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Argggghhhhh you said it wasn't scary:gasp:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Argggghhhhh you said it wasn't scary:gasp:


Its not scary its awesome!! :whistling2:


----------

